# this dude is nuts!



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

ksl story http://www.ksl.com/?sid=31771042&nid=1288&fm=most_popular&s_cid=article-popular-3


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Thats the largest snake ive even seen.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow, what would make someone want to go up to a snake like that. I'd get as far away from that thing as possible.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

If he was a real man he woulda jumped in and wrastled with it...


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Didn't he see the giant bump in the snakes mid section? Looks to be about his size. :shock: I would think twice before messing with something that could down me whole without skipping a beat.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

willfish4food said:


> Didn't he see the giant bump in the snakes mid section? Looks to be about his size. :shock: I would think twice before messing with something that could down me whole without skipping a beat.


The snake was full, he wasn't going to be able to eat anything for a while. I'm really curious as to what/who the snake had just eaten !!!!:shock:


----------

